

JukeFly unlocks the music on YouTube, it's like iTunes mixed with Last.FM - jsidlosky
http://jukefly.com

======
jsidlosky
It can also stream your music from your windows computer to a browser, kind of
like Orb. Technically, that is all our old version could do, this is kind of a
relaunch with this new mash up. We're getting some good visitors, but not much
feedback, would love some thoughts, suggestions, comments, even if you are
never to return :-)

Features:

    
    
        * iTunes like interface
        * Search multiple databases for complete music searches
        * Play music off YouTube
        * Lyrics displayed for most songs
        * Full Drag 'n' Drop interface (drag entire albums to a playlist, or just a single song)
        * Rate songs is community based, so if someone rates the same song you have, it'll show that in your music list.
        * Rate a playlist, and it'll go into the "All Playlists" page for everyone else to play and rate.
        * Streaming your personal music from a Windows machine to any browser, so you can listen to your real music from anywhere.
        * Streaming supports flac, ogg, itunes, wma and mp3
        * Scrobbles your plays to Last.fm, and Twitters new playlists you make if you like it to
    

You can also drag some songs from YouTube to a playlist and some songs from
your personal music collection on your computer, and it'll play them in the
same playlist and pull the songs from the appropriate sources.

